# Family Room Color / Giant Brick Fireplace



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

As for the flatscreen, have you solved the issue of hiding the cords? As for the heat, what happens when the fireplace is lit. Put your hand up there. If the fireplace wall seems a little much, try adding a thick floating mantle - also serving to divert some heat from straight up drift - also serving to hide some of the wiring. If you're thinking beachy, how about a driftwood ish slab for the mantle? Then I would add a slab of marble/granite/SOMEthing in the same tones as a hearth, concealing some of that brick color. And there's always paint fort the whole thing. Hmmm, maybe fir out all around the fireplace surface, allowing wiring space behind the new surface. Just some stream of consciousness ideas.


----------



## kashimama (May 14, 2007)

Wow, this is an old thread! We actually ended up painting and I'm really happy with the result. There was a lot of loose debris -- I wonder if it had ever been properly cleaned off in 20 years!


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

So.........where is the picture of the completed work?


----------

